# Cách Vệ Sinh Nệm Gấm



## thuthuytatana (23/7/19)

Vải gấm là một trong những nguyên liệu cao cấp từ xa xưa. Chúng được thể hiện sự sang trọng, tinh tế toát lên từ chất liệu, cảm giác mềm mịn tuyệt vời, sự bền bỉ, vững chắc vượt thời gian của sản phẩm này. Nhờ những đặc tính tuyệt vời mà vải gấm mang lại, nay đã được áp dụng vào ngành sản xuất nệm.

Nhưng cũng vì những đặc tính riêng biệt ấy mà nệm gấm cũng đòi hỏi sự cẩn trọng trong việc giặt giũ và vệ sinh cũng như cách bảo quản, tránh làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm. Để đảm bảo được độ bền cao, màu sắc luôn mới bạn nên nhớ rằng cần bảo quản, vệ sinh sản phẩm đúng cách. Với những chia sẻ dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn vệ sinh, bảo quản nệm gấm luôn được như mới.

Mặc dù vải gấm có độ bền tương đối tốt, nhưng để luôn giữ được màu sắc tươi sáng và bền mãi với thời gian, khi cần vệ sinh bạn nên giặt bằng tay, tuyệt đối không dùng máy giặt.





_Chỉ nên giặt bằng tay, hạn chế giặt bằng máy sẽ giúp sản phẩm giữ được màu sắc và bền hơn_​
Không nên sử dụng các loại bột giặt có tính tẩy mạnh mà chỉ nên sử dụng xà phòng trung tính, dịu nhẹ và tuyệt đối không được dùng thuốc tẩy khi giặt các sản phẩm liên quan đến chất liệu gấm nó có thể làm vải mau bạc màu và xuống cấp. Đặc biệt khi giặt không nên dùng bàn chải chà mạnh mà chỉ nên vò nhẹ nhàng.





_Nên sử dụng những loại xà phòng có ít chất tẩy_​
Nhiệt độ nước để giặt các sản phẩm từ gấm, nhất là chăn ra không nên dùng nước quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh vì như vậy sẽ làm vải bị mất độ bóng trên bề mặt hoặc co rút lại không giữ nguyên như ban đầu. Có thể nói, nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất để giặt và làm khô chất liệu này, phù hợp nhất là khoảng 40ºC.





_Điều chỉnh nhiệt độ phù hợp giúp bảo vệ chăn drap bền bỉ hơn_​
Hơn thế nữa khi phơi chăn ra gấm nên lộn mặt trong ra ngoài, nếu là vải phải dùng 1 lớp lót trên bề mặt bằng cotton hoặc lụa. Ngoài ra khi phơi sản phẩm bạn nên chọn những nơi râm mát, tuyệt đối tránh ánh nắng mặt trời trực tiếp chiếu vào bởi chúng có thể khiến sản phẩm bị bay màu, ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ và chất lượng.





_Hạn chế phơi dưới ánh nắng trực tiếp_​
Các bước trên đây là những bước cơ bản nhất để vệ sinh một tấm nệm có chất liệu gấm, hi vọng với những thông tin trên mà Tatana mang lại sẽ giúp bạn vệ sinh nệm hiệu quả hơn, để sản phẩm mang lại nhiều công dụng nhất, tiện ích nhất dù có trải qua thời gian dài đi chăng nữa.

*TATANA*​


----------

